# Ladies Lounge/Men's Clubhouse need UPGRADES



## HuggyBear (Aug 4, 2012)

The Ladies' Lounge and the Men's Clubhouse need, IMHO, upgrades...

Perhaps a "Powder Room" and "Little Boy's Room" added as subsections, where a sign on the door signifying female or male would keep out members of the opposite sex - everyone's profile shows what they are...

Sure, let anyone just stroll in these places as allowed, as once in a blue moon there is a reasonable request for opposite sex advice, but shouldn't there be a more "intimate" place inside of each of these hallowed places?

Sure, people could/would cheat and work around it, but that would be dishonest.


----------



## DayOne (Sep 19, 2014)

HuggyBear said:


> Sure, people could/would cheat and work around it, but that would be dishonest.


Dishonesty? On TAM?! 

 Welcome to the human condition. If there wasn't dishonesty, there wouldn't be a TAM in the first place!


----------

